# Photographs of my Fiance :D



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Well, i decided to take some photos of my fiance today since it was a nice day outside. she said she didnt want to so i told her to do it for the piranha-fury crew  and surprisingly she said okay!









well, lemme know if you guys like the pictures in general


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice pic, she's a beautiful lady, congratulations


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol does she always walk about in a pettycoat?

Oh and nice way to make 4 posts out of one


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

they all look good. 3rd has great composition and use of light.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

thanks guys!

INNES







, hehe jk. yeah sorry about that. Would you like me to add them all to one post?

By the way, this wasnt the best digital camera either







i had to use my fiance's cause my Nikon N90 is still being ordered!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> INNES
> 
> ...


 lol so you stole her camera as well as her clothes


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

nice....but if you really wan't to impress us come back when you have a video clip.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

it was cold as sh*t! outside and she kept trying to rush me.

i just told her, "DO SUPERMODELS RUSH THEIR CAMERAMEN? that's what i thought. lol"

gerygny: hehe, sorry it's not even like that dude! i look at it as artwork something totally out of your league obviously.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

you do great work I should hire you for my wedding photos hehehe and by the way to ur girlie that is a hella cute dress


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

nice pics you take noodle


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

she would look even better with even less cloths









j/k

she looks pretty and i am sure she will keep you happy....until after the honeymoon :rasp:


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

aww damn thanks a lot rose (mind if i call you that if so i will retract that) that means a lot to me. Im not even a pro or anything i just love the art of photography. Also, the girlie says thanks a lot she got it on sale at hechts! lol and she said a bunch of other stuff but im not typing all that!









:edit:
thanks a lot hypergenix 

:edit:
sweet lu: HahaH keep on dreaming


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> aww damn thanks a lot rose (mind if i call you that if so i will retract that) that means a lot to me. Im not even a pro or anything i just love the art of photography. Also, the girlie says thanks a lot she got it on sale at hechts! lol and she said a bunch of other stuff but im not typing all that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Rose or chels is what everyone calls me and that's cool you do I would love to get into photography but I don't have the time right now I will stick with my bead business if you pm me with ideas I can make your girlie a necklace or bracelet. 
you can always send me money for it to







girl has to pay for her wedding . I am not familiar of what store that is but cool you guys could give me thoughts on wedding dress ideas in my particapation thread or atleast which ones you like or find me some, can your chickie do that for me?
www.usabride.com
www.theknot.com


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> garygny: hehe, sorry it's not even like that dude! i look at it as artwork something totally out of your league obviously.


 Artwork huh......you know what you're right and you've got my vote for next ....non-piranha POTM contest.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

rose, yeah im sure she would'nt mind 

owwww, thank garygny. i didnt even think about non-piranha POTM, lol but arent fish only allowed?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Congratulations. She is lovely. 
When is the big day?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i have a question.....

why in the world are you taking pictures of *YOUR* fiancee and showing it to the *whole* wide web? I mean, their are some pretty sick f**ks out there that would take those pictures and do some weird sh!t with them, but if you're displaying the pictures because you know you have a beautiful fiancee that you want to present to the world....then by all means.....i'm just wondering why someone would want to post a picture of a very beautiful woman online and ask the public, 'what do you think?'

oh and here's my opinion:

very beautiful fiancee, lucky man you is....be good to her or some sick dude out there will.....


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

nice pics! she's so pretty!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

USMC, i didnt say "what do yuo think of HER" now did i? i said how do yuo guys like the pictures in general (as a form of artwork not as a form of prostitution. lol) and by all means she's all mine







forever! lol sorry guys!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> rose, yeah im sure she would'nt mind
> 
> owwww, thank garygny. i didnt even think about non-piranha POTM, lol but arent fish only allowed?


 lol you cant enter these pics into non-p potm as it is only for fish and other tank critters


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

well, you said tank inhabbitants..lol she's a mammal and if i throw some scuba gear on her and throw her in my 75 with my p's and snap a picture im sure i'll win







jk innes


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Defiantly an attractive lady and some nice pics. Good photography man!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:



> well, you said tank inhabbitants..lol she's a mammal and if i throw some scuba gear on her and throw her in my 75 with my p's and snap a picture im sure i'll win
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol if she is in a tank with some fishes then yes you can submit a pic, but not in your piranha tank, as it is NPN-PIRANHA POTM, oh and lol there would have to be a fish/amphibian in the pic as it is not a comp for mammals


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> No0dLeMicE said:
> 
> 
> > well, you said tank inhabbitants..lol she's a mammal and if i throw some scuba gear on her and throw her in my 75 with my p's and snap a picture im sure i'll win
> ...


 but a snake inst a fish or slimy thing :bleh:

but stick her in a tank with a white dress on


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

those are some great pics, nice photography u must be a professional camera man


----------



## Big Al (Oct 27, 2003)

she's cute


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

she's definitely gorgeous and you're one lucky bastard!


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

14_blast said:


> Nice pic, she's a beautiful lady, congratulations


 yea she is


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

hehe, thanks a lot guys...and girls







yeah she's my princess! cherrielipz: lol i wish i was a pro. photographer, that's one of my dreams. i wanna shoot poses for supermodels and what not  but i doubt i'll be doing that. i dont wanna go to college and major in photography then graduate and not have anything to fall back on incase i couldnt ge a job in photography! but thanks a lot!

p.s.
hmmm...maybe i can be a paparazzi? lol jk i hate papz!


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

i would bone her lol


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

you would im sure as as everyone else. lol but that aint happening not in a million years!


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

thanks  i already do!


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

I would smash that.:nod:


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> thanks  i already do!


 Nice Pics, Too bad the Resident Pervs put in their 2 cents......


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

garybusey said:


> No0dLeMicE said:
> 
> 
> > thanks  i already do!
> ...


 i havnt said anything....yet

if you took pictures of your fish then you could proboly win the POTM


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Nice pic, she's a beautiful lady, congratulations


----------



## reckaje (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice peice of ass brudder, better take care of that.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

she's not a piece of ass f*ck! and if that's how you look at woman then you really need some help!  just my .02

sweet lu: if my tank would finally finish cycling i would actually enter the Piranha POTM contest


----------



## reckaje (Feb 12, 2004)

Relax NoodleDick, I am telling you in guy language the following "Your woman is quite beautiful, you are truly a lucky man to have such a woman in your life", If you don't wanna hear the comments then don't post pics of your women on a f*cking fish site, why don't you roll that up and smoke it?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

reckaje said:


> Relax NoodleDick, I am telling you in guy language the following "Your woman is quite beautiful, you are truly a lucky man to have such a woman in your life", If you don't wanna hear the comments then don't post pics of your women on a f*cking fish site, why don't you roll that up and smoke it?


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## reckaje (Feb 12, 2004)

get me some of that,,,,,,,kidding


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

mofo! Shes is beautiful.

Congrats!.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

thanks but please learn how to SPELL! ahahah just kidding! also reckaje and i were just messin around he wasnt being serious and i wasnt being serious either!


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

Congrats! :smile:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are great pics


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Congrats man, she is beautiful!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

once again! thanks a lot guys  you guys friggin rock the socks!


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

reckaje said:


> Relax NoodleDick, I am telling you in guy language the following "Your woman is quite beautiful, you are truly a lucky man to have such a woman in your life", If you don't wanna hear the comments then don't post pics of your women on a f*cking fish site, why don't you roll that up and smoke it?


 hahahahahahahahahhahaha :laugh:















oh sh*t that was funny


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

reckaje said:


> Relax NoodleDick, I am telling you in guy language the following "Your woman is quite beautiful, you are truly a lucky man to have such a woman in your life", If you don't wanna hear the comments then don't post pics of your women on a f*cking fish site, why don't you roll that up and smoke it?


 ...so true.... i must agree!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

14_blast said:


> Nice pic, she's a beautiful lady, congratulations


 dido


----------

